# UGA Offensive Line



## KYBobwhite (Apr 9, 2016)

Y'all lose anyone on the OF? With a decent line, Chubbs is going to be a serious Heisman contender. He's something special.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2016)

Think the o line will be okay. I am more worried about Chubb. Will he come back physically and mentally 100%?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2016)

O line is still thin and so is the RB rotation... Also Chubb has a long way to go to be back to 100%


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 10, 2016)

O line is getting beefed up with some transfers.  Cleveland is blowing the coaches away with his training.  Not as many big uglies as we would like, but this bunch should be better than last year's bunch.

Chubb is having to be held back.  The boy just wants to go.  A month ago, Kirby was worried about Chubb's mental state, he don't seem to be now.  Of course, you never know until he gets hit in competition.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 10, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> O line is getting beefed up with some transfers.  Cleveland is blowing the coaches away with his training.  Not as many big uglies as we would like, but this bunch should be better than last year's bunch.
> 
> Chubb is having to be held back.  The boy just wants to go.  A month ago, Kirby was worried about Chubb's mental state, he don't seem to be now.  Of course, you never know until he gets hit in competition.



Big Cleveland is working with second team already and pumping 425lbs on the bench.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 10, 2016)

Looking at Sony Michel's freshman year stature, which was avg sized, we might need to start moving all extra WR and DB's to RB for the spring game. That's how thin at RB we are. Def. don't give Sony Michel any work at RB that could get him injured for pete's sake.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 11, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Def. don't give Sony Michel any work at RB that could get him injured for pete's sake.



That and don't push Chubb. He will be ready to play when he is ready to play and not before.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 11, 2016)

I hope they all blow out both knees and Chubbs gets a helmet to the knee cap specifically the left one.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 11, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope they all blow out both knees and Chubbs gets a helmet to the knee cap specifically the left one.



Yeah but that's not going to happen and daily Volsstillsux.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Apr 11, 2016)

*C'mon Toyota*



toyota4x4h said:


> I hope they all blow out both knees and Chubbs gets a helmet to the knee cap specifically the left one.



Don't you think that's a little harsh?


----------



## elfiii (Apr 11, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Don't you think that's a little harsh?



He's just trying to keep up with Slayer. Operative word here is "trying".


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 11, 2016)

Elfiii knows just trying to keep up with slayer! If this were a thread about 10rc oline or potential Heisman winning rb he'd wish them all dead 

For the record I don't wish harm even on my most hated teams players and that's uga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 11, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 11, 2016)

chattsworthsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> He's just trying to keep up with Slayer. Operative word here is "trying".



4x4 has looked up to me for some time!



toyota4x4h said:


> Elfiii knows just trying to keep up with slayer! :



Here is the proof!

Now, if I could do something about my "Kentucky Stalker".. The 2 threads he started were specifically for me...


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 11, 2016)

go dogs being stalked


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That and don't push Chubb. He will be ready to play when he is ready to play and not before.



Thank God Kirby doesn't come from a background with a history of letting one rb carry the load.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 4x4 has looked up to me for some time!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof!



Often imitated, never equaled.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 11, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Thank God Kirby doesn't come from a background with a history of letting one rb carry the load.



We're gonna need more than Chubb and Michel.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Often imitated, never equaled.



What can I say.. My VOL hate runs deep!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What can I say.. My VOL hate runs deep!



Oh, how I hate those Vols! 

Daily VOLSUCK!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 15, 2016)

Beware KYBob, Chubb's brace is off!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Apr 17, 2016)

*Good to hear*

Hope he tears it up,  except against us.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2016)

Sure the Vols will do their best to see if they can do it twice. In bounds or out.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Sure the Vols will do their best to see if they can do it twice. In bounds or out.



That stadium needs to be condemned and torn down.  Right now it is a shrine to sexual abuse and dirty play.  Volsux!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Apr 19, 2016)

*Dirty play,  really?*



MudDucker said:


> That stadium needs to be condemned and torn down.  Right now it is a shrine to sexual abuse and dirty play.  Volsux!



I guess you don't remember this classless hit away from the ball on Shy Tuttle. Two surgeries later he might make it back this season. I believe Chubb went down on his own trying to make a cut.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 19, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Sure the Vols will do their best to see if they can do it twice. In bounds or out.



Get outta here.  That was not a dirty hit.  The hot yall put on Tuttle was,  though.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 19, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I guess you don't remember this classless hit away from the ball on Shy Tuttle. Two surgeries later he might make it back this season. I believe Chubb went down on his own trying to make a cut.



Exactly what I was referring to.  Show the Chubb hit. It wasn't a hit.  It was how he landed


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 19, 2016)

He was hit in thigh,  just below the waist, which is where you want to hit a power runner like Chubb. The injury occurred on the landing. The 2nd hit was at the waist too. Neither was dirty,  or caused the injury.

Oops here's the link

http://makeagif.com/cZa04p


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> That stadium needs to be condemned and torn down.  Right now it is a shrine to sexual abuse and dirty play.  Volsux!



All of Knoxville needs to burn so it will get rid of the rif raf..

Neyland is the dirtiest place in the country for playing. They get away with everything on the field and apparently off the field and they been allowed to do that for too long. 

That dirty hit you Vols are showing was retaliation.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> All of Knoxville needs to burn so it will get rid of the rif raf..
> 
> Neyland is the dirtiest place in the country for playing. They get away with everything on the field and apparently off the field and they been allowed to do that for too long.
> 
> That dirty hit you Vols are showing was retaliation.


Retaliation to what?  Chubb bad landing?  Because I just posted the gif that shows it was a high hit,  Chubb spun out and clearly landed bad. No hit caused it.  And clearly was not a dirty hit. Your like a mad dad, who's son got the snot beat out of him by the neighbor.

The only dirty hit was put on Tuttle. Dude was mad he couldn't block a freshman. He was clearly holding before he dove for his knee


----------



## KYBobwhite (Apr 19, 2016)

*You hate for any player to get seriously hurt*

Especially a talented RB like Chubb. As ugly as his injury was it was not a dirty,  classless or illegal hit. However Tuttle was following the play and wasn't even near the ball but your guy tried to take his knee out. Plain and simple.  Sorry if you don't see it that way.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> All of Knoxville needs to burn so it will get rid of the rif raf..
> 
> Neyland is the dirtiest place in the country for playing. They get away with everything on the field and apparently off the field and they been allowed to do that for too long.
> 
> That dirty hit you Vols are showing was retaliation.



Exactly.  A good fire is a great purifier.  Without that nasty place, there would be less delusional typing here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Exactly.  A good fire is a great purifier.  Without that nasty place, there would be less delusional typing here.



They would just roll in new trailers and in 10 years, back to another dump like it is now..


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They would just roll in new trailers and in 10 years, back to another dump like it is now..



Yes, but that is 10 years of peace.  By then, most Volsux fans will have forgotten how to find the place.


----------



## K80 (Apr 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He was hit in thigh,  just below the waist, which is where you want to hit a power runner like Chubb. The injury occurred on the landing. The 2nd hit was at the waist too. Neither was dirty,  or caused the injury.
> 
> Oops here's the link
> 
> http://makeagif.com/cZa04p


The guy wasn't intentionally trying to hurt Chubb but the second hit caused the injury.  It was also unneeded as it was clear Chubb was rolling out of bounds after the first hit.  That said looking at the playback it is easy to say it wasn't needed but in the heat of the moment at full speed I don't fault the guy for the injury but is hit did cause it.


----------

